# "Serenity Peak" Final Tank Shot



## myboyshay

Hi everyone  

This is my 60cm Iwagumi, my first "real" attempt at a planted tank.

This sounds cheesy but I really couldn't of done this scape without all the great advice I've had right here at UKAPS....so thanks to everyone who has chipped in with there tips, advice etc, especially Graeme and George, cheers fellas  

Thanks for looking  

Mark

Aquarium: 60x30x36cm Opti White from Aquariums Ltd
Cabinet: ADA style from Aquariums Ltd
Lighting: 4x24w Arcadia T5 Luminaire (2 will be used - 4 for photographs)
Filtration: Tetratec EX700 (using Sera Siporax Media)
Substrate: Aquasoil Powder Type, Power Sand Special S (with added Bacter 100, Clear Super), Tourmaline BC, Penac W and Penac P
Carbon Source: 3ml EasyCarbo - daily
Additives: Brighty K, Green Gain and Green Brighty Step's over time
Hardscape: Seiryu Stone
Plants: Eleocharis Parvula
Fish/Inverts: Paracheirodon simulans, otocinclus and Caridina Japonica


----------



## Mark Evans

well, my hat truly comes off to you!

I'm certain this will be an inspirational tank to many, including myself. 

Great rock placement, great plant health and great imagery.


----------



## andyh

Absolutely top notch, first time scape!

Well done Mark!

Picture is great!


----------



## samc

well done! this scape is top notch  

great photo too


----------



## viktorlantos

Just like an image from the NA Gallery. Top qual mate   
love the graded background and the clarity of the photo too. definately an iwagumi to follow.


----------



## George Farmer

Awesome!

You must be thrilled.  And rightly so.


----------



## Gill

Amazing, Very Eye Catching and Stylish


----------



## AdAndrews

Wow, this is awesome, well done, and for your first try


----------



## CeeJay

Hi myboyshay

Are you sure you haven't been scaping for years   
What a stunning tank, and to achieve that with no CO2   
Superb.

Chris


----------



## Dan Crawford

Fantastic! great work on the scape and also the photography.


----------



## AdAndrews

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> also the photography.



what equipment are you using for this mate?? did i read somewhere, this is all with a compact


----------



## myboyshay

Thank you all so much for the cool comments....very chuffed to say the least   


			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> Dan Crawford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also the photography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what equipment are you using for this mate?? did i read somewhere, this is all with a compact
Click to expand...


Yeah it was a compact although it took loads of practice and plenty of tips:

The camera is a Canon PowerShot SD790IS settings were as follows:
ISO 100
Exposure -1
WB Fluorescent
NO FLASH using tripod with 10 sec timer so I could use the hairdryer.

For the background I used a large piece of white card with all 4 T5 tubes on and I also stuck a small headtorch on the back of the tank where the substrate goes with bluetack and faced it towards the card.

I also used a piece of white card to reflect the light into the tank to fill the space between the luminaire and open part of the front of the tank, a trick I seen used by "Saintly" cheers mate (the luminaire was slid to the rear of the tank to light the background as much as poss') 

Hope this all makes sense....I'm over the moon with the finished image but If I was to pick fault I would of prefered it to be more centre so I could of got a perfect shape with the line of the tank glass and water surface.

Once again thanks for taking the time to comment everyone, I really do appreciate it  

Mark


----------



## aaronnorth

Well done Mark, one of the best 1st attempts I have seen in a very long time


----------



## AdAndrews

myboyshay said:
			
		

> Yeah it was a compact
> 
> Mark



Hats of to you


----------



## John Starkey

I would say this has to be one of the best or the best first time scape i have seen on any planted forum,it has everyhting,nice rock placement,lush plant growth,nice fish selection,
awesome job    ,
regards john.


----------



## Superman

Superb, will never tire of seeing it.


----------



## Barney

Great job! Tank looks brilliant, layout of the rocks is great and it has a really nice flow to it. How long has it been running?


----------



## myboyshay

Once again thanks all! blown away by the comments  



			
				Barney said:
			
		

> Great job! Tank looks brilliant, layout of the rocks is great and it has a really nice flow to it. How long has it been running?


Thanks Barney...I planted it on the 21st September and things have went really well just made sure I kept on top of the water changes and tank maintainance.

Many thanks

Mark


----------



## LondonDragon

One of the best here, congrats on the great tank


----------



## chilled84

Well done mate, Looks fantastic! Hairdryer ripples? FAB


----------



## myboyshay

Cheers guys


----------



## thefrench

WOAW ! fantastic!  What is the background ? How do you make it ?


----------



## myboyshay

Thanks....the background is white card on the wall and lit with a head torch believe it or not.

Mark


----------



## Mowze

Amazing! One of my favorite on here!


----------



## Themuleous

Awesome tank, love it.  Really love it 

Sam


----------



## emreutku

Nice set up, also give some inspiration to me. Small schooling fish choice also nice.
Adding E. vivipara  at right and left back of the tank (side of rocks) might have better. 

regards


----------



## peter1979

Lovely set up.  This gives me some inspiration for a 12" /8"/8" that i have just got, and proves you don't need to get pressurized co2 as well.


----------



## bumcrumb

hiya
after my co2 miss fortune   i want to try a easy carbo diet tank lol.
can i ask, how did you or how come the Eleocharis Parvula is so small?
i have just planted some and it is a hell of a lot bigger (oh and i haven't got the larger variety lol)
cheers bud and once again, a fantastic tank which i always go back to look at every now and then for inspiration!


----------



## nirjhar pan

a simple and very pleasant iwagumi .very thankful for your specifications,


----------



## jonnysutton11

tank looks good  
what easy carbo do you use ? whos it made by i mean 

cheers


----------



## bape

congrats on lovely scape - do you have any tips on how to make the hair grass to spread like that? all my plants are spreading really well except hairgrass


----------



## abloomer

Very nice, something to aspire too!  Great photography also.


----------

